# For those ssri's made worse



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

All right reserch time. for those of you ssri's made your DP/DR worse. Please describe the symtoms it made worse and whether your DP/DR was caused by drugs or anxiety.


----------



## somachinaski87 (Jan 15, 2011)

I think this is somewhat of a bad idea because most of us have bad anxiety and just reading negative effects of medication is going to scare us away from taking anything or cause us to think the meds are doing bad things to us when they arent. I think a better one would be "which SSRIs made your DP/DR better" so we get lists of ones that work for people rather than don't its a bit more positive and helpfull I think


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

somachinaski87 said:


> I think this is somewhat of a bad idea because most of us have bad anxiety and just reading negative effects of medication is going to scare us away from taking anything or cause us to think the meds are doing bad things to us when they arent. I think a better one would be "which SSRIs made your DP/DR better" so we get lists of ones that work for people rather than don't its a bit more positive and helpfull I think


already did that one, and this isn't mean to scare any one.this reserch is to find out the true nayure of DP and neurotranmiters are involved.

Also please be aware ssri's have made some people's DP worse and this should be known amonst the community.


----------



## radiocure (Nov 25, 2009)

Celexa (60 mg) has made me a narcissist (my ego was already large before dp), have a delusions of grandeur, constantly tired, and lowered my sex drive (but not to a crippling point).

I must admit though, that with hard work on my relationship (without therapy!), it also took away all of my depression, panic attacks, and depersonalization.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Ive been on: Zoloft, Celexa and Paxil (im still on paxil)

Zoloft make my DP very intense... It gave me the numb-feeling and the feeling: Who am I...

Celexa, made DP worse, but DR was awfull on this drug... I was soooo far away....

Paxil... makes both DP and DR worse but not as bad as celexa...

So this is kind of a problem to me because I have major depression also...

The dugs also gives me intense and strange dreams... I cant wake up proberly ind the mornings, the dream just "hang" im my head, and during the day I get many "dream-flashbacks"... its horrible... I used to get a little of this without the meds... but when I started the meds it just went crazy...

I feel like Im in the twillight-zone... but Im scared of getting of the meds because my depression and anxiety was REALLY bad before and I could´nt do anything.. not even watch TV, eat, sleep or surf the internet...


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

radiocure said:


> Celexa (60 mg) has made me a narcissist (my ego was already large before dp), have a delusions of grandeur, constantly tired, and lowered my sex drive (but not to a crippling point).
> 
> I must admit though, that with hard work on my relationship (without therapy!), it also took away all of my depression, panic attacks, and depersonalization.


Very interesting, what was your DP caused by and what would you say came first your depression or the DP?


----------



## scienceguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Teresa said:


> Ive been on: Zoloft, Celexa and Paxil (im still on paxil)
> 
> Zoloft make my DP very intense... It gave me the numb-feeling and the feeling: Who am I...
> 
> ...


The same happend for me when I was on an ssri and even worse. I felt as if there were litterly no distiction between my dreams and realty my DP got so bad I could not feel the presance of my body at all. It made my memory and thinking problems worse.

personaly I would choose another anti depressant if your depression is that bad it needs meds, go for remeron or welbutren. remeron preferably if you have anxiety too. your DP might not be treated by these meds but atleast it wont get worse.


----------



## rickysmartin (Feb 8, 2011)

I think it's a pretty good idea, because most of us have bad anxiety and read the adverse effects of drugs will haunt us to accept something, or lead to drugs that do bad things to us when they arent. I think it would be better, "as SSRIs DP / DR better, so we have a list of those who work for the people, but it is a little more positive and useful to think


----------



## pboy (Nov 17, 2009)

SSRis for me have caused DP and DR. DP and DR are withdrawal symptoms from SSRI's, and I'm experiencing Lexapro withdrawal currently. I wish I knew what causes it. 
I had to get off the Lex because I was so lethargic on it and didnt care about anything.


----------



## JayBEE! (Apr 5, 2011)

I was on celexa and paxil, and they killed my concentration and memory


----------



## comett (May 5, 2011)

I am on paxil and trazadone and swear by these drugs
they really helped with the depression i was in which was partly because of the DP 
when my depression got better my DP got better too

i have dealt with DP for many many years and the years on meds have been the best for me and i am knocking on wood as i speak


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

Ive mitiged result with celexa. massive up and down, no effect on dp (or slightly worse). I was totally numb (not in a dp way), its for this reason ive stopped (after 6 month). Sexual diminution was a problem for the first two month.
Today Im totally fucked in concentration and memory, and ive some bizarre thought. I dunno if this is the result of ssri, or recent dp increase.
Honestly I dont think this type of medication is good. Our brain seems to be already fucked, its perhaps not a good idea to oversaturate it.


----------



## kelley (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't think taking any meds has made me worse...I think I have always had it...My mother never agreed with taking any meds and was very strong about this...So, it was not until I was in my 20s (or there abouts) that I felt the need to take some form of release..I felt very depressed and suicidal at the time...also my mothers words scared me about taking any form of tablets that alter the brain...I really felt I needed something (and totally kept this a secret from my mum) If you wish to have any further information I am quite happy to explain more, but it is very long and I am no longer in my 20s (altho I wish I was)....

Hope this helps!


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

I've tried both celexa and paxil, at 40mg and 20mg respectively. Both led me to feel more removed from other people, emotionally blunted, and like an all-around schizoid. Literally ceased to exist as a social being. Did not feel guilt, nor shame, nor empathy. I became a train of thought deprived of any concrete, emotional substance. I still suffer from this, but I would have to say it was worse on the ssris.

I know that sexual-dysfunction and emotional blunting are well-documented iatrogenic effects of treatment with ssris. Would definitely be interesting to see more research directly measuring the relationship between dp and ssris, though. I have a feeling that some of the dp symptoms increased by taking ssris are qualitatively different than those experienced without them.


----------

